# Lovatt & Ricketts saddle....what do you think ?



## amc (26 January 2009)

Anyone have any opinions on a 2nd hand one of these saddles ? It's a good fit and in good condition, priced at £475 but I haven't had or used one of these saddles before so just wondered if anybody knows them, thank you in advance !!
Ann X 
	
	
		
		
	


	




also posted in ST


----------



## scotsmare (26 January 2009)

Depends on the actual saddle but £475 seems a bit high - sorry!


----------



## exracergirl (26 January 2009)

I have just bought a L&amp;R dressage saddle on ebay for £100 - super super impressed, it is very comfortable and easy to sit to - the first time I rode on it mare decided she could actually move laterally very easily and did first baby steps of half pass, so i am very impressed although possibly totally unrelated!

Have you got a pic/description of your saddle, 475 seems quite high!


----------



## amc (26 January 2009)

I did wonder, it's in good condition, 17 1/2 wide GP, it just seem a lot for it...... Keep thinking I could add a bit and get a new one.....well quite a bit I suppose...


----------



## amc (26 January 2009)

Bloody hell !! £100   I'm looking on ebay NOW, thank you X


----------



## annret (26 January 2009)

Would you be comfortable in a 17" seat? If so...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/17-Wide-Lovatt-Ric...%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## exracergirl (26 January 2009)

The one I bought is in super condition brown 18'' medium fitting, which I appreciate isn't as hot in the market as a shorter or wider fitting (they always sell for more, whatever make of saddle!)...  I would give it a miss personally unless you happen to borrow it and sit on it and think WOW (which I have been known to do when saddle shopping, a really good well made well fitting saddle can make the horse underneath you feel like a new horse!)


----------



## Puppy (26 January 2009)

I have one I bought 2nd hand that fitted my old anglo, and later on my TB, and I love it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It isn't the softest of saddles, (We put a seatsaver on it though and it was fine), but I really did like the shape of it when I used to ride in it. Goodness knows how many hours my mother and I together have used it for between the two horses in question, and never come unstuck (which says something given the two horses we used to ride in it!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)  

Am most sorry to say mine doesn't fit anything I have now and is sitting in the spare room waiting to be sold as my tack shop (last time I checked) wasn't yet taking on anymore second hand stock to sell. 

Of all the saddles I'll be selling, (about 8 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) It's the one I'll be most sorry to part with. I'd also say that it has hardly worn a jot from the condition it was in when I bought it. I'd certainly get another


----------



## Flame_ (26 January 2009)

I bought a second hand L &amp; R dressage saddle for my big mare as it was the only one that fit. It is the best saddle I've ever sat in and has been the difference between falling off and staying on more than once. Its a waxy buffalo skin leather and you actually stick to it. 

I love it so much I ordered a GP from them in the same leather and I plan to stick with their saddles forever if they keep fitting my horses.

The price sounds good to me for a dressage saddle second hand if the condition's fine.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA. Sorry, you didn't say its a dressage, if its a GP/jumping I'd want it a bit cheaper


----------



## amc (26 January 2009)

Thanks to everyone for replying
annret, I do need a 17 1/2 inch....
Flames_Slave, it's a GP....
I did find it comfortable but then on the other hand it was the only one out of a dozen or so that fitted the horse so had nothing apart from Wintec to compare it with, don't know what to do but am begining to think it is a bit expensive...


----------



## palomino698 (26 January 2009)

Sounds a lot for 2nd hand but L&amp;R are nice saddles.


----------



## sallyellis (26 January 2009)

I bought my 2nd hand (read hardly used) L&amp;R 17.5" dressage saddle for £125 from e-bay and I love it plus it fits my hard to fit mare...so IMO £475 sounds a bit high.


----------



## emmysophie96 (26 January 2009)

I had a L&amp;R 15 years ago with my first horse and I have to say it was lovely and soft and comfortable but I only paid about that for it new and I don't think they're the most expensive brand in the world so maybe it is a bit high


----------



## mygeorge (26 January 2009)

i have a L &amp; r saddle and its really comfy for me, fits my horse very well and is extremely good quality. i would recommend one though its up to you to decide if price is right (what was it new?). You generally get what you pay for in this life.


----------



## Flame_ (26 January 2009)

If it helps any, my GP cost £995 brand new last year. So if its in good nick and you could get it for under £450, you're not doing too bad.


----------



## miss_bird (26 January 2009)

I brought my L&amp;R saddle many years ago and it is still te best saddle i own, and anyone that rides in it admits the same.
The price does not seem to bad if it is nearly new


----------



## Donkeymad (27 January 2009)

A L&amp;R in good condition IS worth that amount. A saddle that fits well and is comfy for you surely, is worth every penny and more?
Some people are obviously very lucky and have found bargains, but I wouldn't turn it down at £475. It will outlast many other saddles and retain a good price.


----------



## amc (27 January 2009)

Thank you all off you, I'm going to sleep on it and have another look at saddle tomorrow, night, night X


----------

